# Out of home access to DVR playlist from PC/Mac ....... FINISHED !!



## DTvSince96 (Sep 10, 2016)

Just been told be a DirecTv rep that they no longer support Out of Home access to your DVR playlist from a PC/Mac.

No problem from Phone/Tablet via the DirecTv App, but if you want to view your playlist or download your play list, to your laptop, you'll need to use the NOW UNSUPPORTED GenieGo app and hope it continues to work (NO GUARANTEES)

WTF DirecTv ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure that's accurate info. They haven't even fired up the new system fully yet as far as I know...


----------



## DTvSince96 (Sep 10, 2016)

Just the messenger here. I asked what application needs to be downloaded to view my DVR playlist on my laptop and after much 'uummm, arrrrrr', the rep quoted me a release dated yesterday !?

I re-downloaded the GenieGo app and it does still work on my laptop (after having removed the GenieGo from my setup) and it does still work, LOCALLY. Will try it later via my phone hot spot so I can confirm it still works 'Out of Home'.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am using geniego version 2.4.2.17 application on my windows 10 laptop with the new genigo software on my hr44. It is working except I do not see my hr34 dvr like I did with the old revision with 3 blue led external box.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> I am using geniego version 2.4.2.17 application on my windows 10 laptop with the new genigo software on my hr44. It is working except I do not see my hr34 dvr like I did with the old revision with 3 blue led external box.


Huh?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'm not sure that's accurate info. They haven't even fired up the new system fully yet as far as I know...


This all went live as of 9/8


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I personally have a feeling that we will see a web interface for mobile DVR and full control of our DVRs sometime soon. 

As for live in the 8th thanks. Thought it was next week. And I wouldn't be surprised if their are hiccups till then at least anyway getting all the servers working right etc.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

the entire experience on PC is horrible. It baffles my mind why they don't have a universal windows app now. One that has the same functionality as ipad or a droid device.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jasqid said:


> the entire experience on PC is horrible. It baffles my mind why they don't have a universal windows app now. One that has the same functionality as ipad or a droid device.


If I where then I'd never do a desktop app. I'd do a web interface.


----------

